# Anyone familiar with 19 1/2 Karat gold?



## scrappappy (Dec 8, 2015)

Check out the marking inside this watch case.. 19 1/2 KARAT. Seems strange they would intentionally make it that way. There must be some reason for it? Found a couple others on Google from the same watch maker. The outside of the case isn't marked so it was mixed with some gold plated stuff I picked up for $10. Not sure if I should scrap it.. the timepiece doesn't work.


----------



## upcyclist (Dec 9, 2015)

Since you already bought it, I'd go ahead and refine it if I were you (assuming the watch itself is unsaleable). Even if you just remelted & reused it, you'd be effectively selling as 18K here in the US anyway.

I'd never heard of 19.5K gold before, but it looks to be used mostly in flutes (gold flutes give you a warmer sound IIRC).


----------



## Lou (Dec 9, 2015)

Never seen it either but most of the time we just melted it all into blocks.

Did see a platinum flute once. Had no idea they made them.

Had a silver trumpet back when I used to play.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 12, 2015)

It appears to be white gold and of some quality so when and if you refine check for palladium in the solution after recovering the gold.


----------



## scrappappy (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks all. I set this one aside in the scrap bin until I understand more about the refining process. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## rickbb (Jan 12, 2016)

You might want to check with the watch collector sites, might be worth more as a watch than as a lump of gold.


----------

